# HongKong Air Mail (No Tracking#) VS. Hong Kong Registered Air Mail



## Sarianne (May 16, 2017)

I'm about to buy from nds-card.com, but do I pay the extra $3 for a tracking number? Is it necessary? Or should I just go for the HongKong Air Mail (without the Tracking#)?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 16, 2017)

Sarianne said:


> I'm about to buy from nds-card.com, but do I pay the extra $3 for a tracking number? Is it necessary? Or should I just go for the HongKong Air Mail (without the Tracking#)?


In my experience, shipping from China/HK is on average at least a week faster when using registered shipping.
Unregistered shipping sometimes takes me as little as 1.5 weeks but usually takes at least 2-2.5 weeks and sometimes almost 4 weeks.
I haven't used registered shipping as much but it pretty much always arrives within around 1.5-2 weeks.


----------



## Sarianne (May 16, 2017)

Thank you! I guess I'll go with registered shipping!


----------

